# Temperatura Máxima no mês de Agosto de 2009



## Rog (29 Jul 2009 às 17:10)

Qual a Temperatura Máxima no mês de Agosto 2009 em Portugal, registada numa estação oficial.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (29 Jul 2009 às 17:13)

[42,0 ºc; 42,9 ºc]


----------



## vitamos (29 Jul 2009 às 17:27)

42,0 a 42,9...


----------



## Dan (29 Jul 2009 às 17:32)

41,0ºC a 41,9ºC


----------



## algarvio1980 (29 Jul 2009 às 17:55)

Igual ou superior a 45ºC.


----------



## Skizzo (29 Jul 2009 às 17:59)

44,0-44,9ºc


----------



## N_Fig (29 Jul 2009 às 18:03)

43ºC a 43,9ºC.


----------



## João Soares (29 Jul 2009 às 18:41)

Votei no intervalo que compreende todas as temperaturas entre os *40,0ºC* e os *40,9ºC*!


----------



## mr. phillip (29 Jul 2009 às 18:53)

Votei 43ºC a 43.9ºC.
Vamos lá Amareleja, não me desiludas...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Jul 2009 às 18:54)

Eu votei entre 40.0ºC e 40.9ºC .


----------



## Aurélio (29 Jul 2009 às 19:01)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Igual ou superior a 45ºC.



Ganda maluco só tu e eu votamos nessa temperatura


----------



## joseoliveira (29 Jul 2009 às 19:13)

Votei no espaço compreendido entre os *42.0* e os *42.9ºC*...
Acho que é uma forte possibilidade!


----------



## Gilmet (29 Jul 2009 às 19:51)

Votei no intervalo que compreende todas as temperaturas entre os *41,0ºC* e os *41,9ºC*!


----------



## Mjhb (29 Jul 2009 às 22:00)

42ºc/42.9ºc


----------



## fsl (29 Jul 2009 às 22:51)

Voto no intervalo 39/39.9


----------



## Lightning (29 Jul 2009 às 23:25)

>= 45ºC 

Votação à base de muito optimismo e muito AA a acompanhar...


----------



## AnDré (30 Jul 2009 às 01:14)

*40,0ºC a 40,9ºC *


----------



## Costa (30 Jul 2009 às 10:04)

>= 45ºC


----------



## João Ferreira (30 Jul 2009 às 12:42)

Olá

Voltei no intervalo 44,0ºC a 44,9ºC


----------



## Bgc (30 Jul 2009 às 19:15)

Comprei acções no intervalo 41ºC a 41.9ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (30 Jul 2009 às 20:13)

39,0ºC a 39,9ºC


----------



## David sf (30 Jul 2009 às 22:10)

41 a 41.9 graus.


----------



## Vince (31 Jul 2009 às 00:06)

Costa disse:


> >= 45ºC



 Rezar é capaz de não chegar. Se o objectivo é incineras-te, ouvi dizer que com Napalm era mais rápido e eficaz do que confiar em providência divina


----------



## Aristocrata (31 Jul 2009 às 01:43)

Sem dúvida: *44,0ºC-44,9ºC*

Já há anos que não vejo o interior alentejano com essas temperaturas de forma constante - por vários dias...penso que este mês iremos ter calor verdadeiro.


----------



## MSantos (31 Jul 2009 às 13:51)

Eu aposto no intervalo: *41,0ºC a 41,9ºC *


----------



## miguel (31 Jul 2009 às 13:56)

Eu votei  44,0ºC a 44,9ºC  e vai ser até ao dia 15


----------



## Chasing Thunder (31 Jul 2009 às 18:13)

40,0ºC a 40,9ºC e já é muito calor, mas eu cá gostava que a Máxima em agosto só chegasse aos 37ºC, mas enfim...


----------



## Mário Barros (31 Jul 2009 às 19:43)

O aquecimento global está a fazer a cabeça a muita gente por aqui


----------



## Agreste (1 Ago 2009 às 10:54)

Tendo em conta que ainda esta semana já o termómetro do carro foi baptizado com 40,5º numa das tardes a norte de Tavira acredito que a bomba rebente perto dos 45º...


----------



## irpsit (2 Ago 2009 às 12:23)

votei nos 44-45ºC... voto numa vaga de calor


----------



## ct5iul (2 Ago 2009 às 12:31)

votei entre 40.0ºC e 40.9ºC  vamos ver


----------



## Kispo (2 Ago 2009 às 14:18)

secalhar não chega aos 39.9º


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (2 Ago 2009 às 20:05)

44,0ºC a 44,9ºC


----------



## ecobcg (2 Ago 2009 às 23:35)

Eu "aposto" numa máxima superior a 45ºC, durante dois dias, durante este mês de Agosto, algures no interior Sul de Portugal!!


----------



## Fil (2 Ago 2009 às 23:45)

Voto no intervalo 43,0ºC a 43,9ºC, em Elvas (para variar) na 3ª semana do mês.


----------



## meteo (6 Ago 2009 às 13:58)

Kispo disse:


> secalhar não chega aos 39.9º



No litoral é capaz de não chegar...


----------



## irpsit (6 Ago 2009 às 19:16)

Eu aposto que o dia mais quente do ano irá ser no dia 12 de Agosto, com o calor a aumentar até esse dia e a manter-se ainda por uns dias depois, e vai ser considerada onda de calor; máximas acima dos 37-40°C em grande parte do país. Na Amareleja 45°C. Tenho dito. Eheheheh


----------



## Aristocrata (6 Ago 2009 às 23:49)

Epá...votar depois de saber que vai haver calor marcado na próxima semana não vale! isso é batota...

Eu...eu voto na Amareleja com mais de 44,0ºC:assobio:


----------



## mocha (7 Ago 2009 às 09:41)

A Amarleja vai chegar aos 46.2ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Ago 2009 às 13:08)

E o recorde do mês de Agosto foi ? ou ainda esperam atingir os 50ºC ?


----------



## N_Fig (17 Ago 2009 às 14:01)

Mário Barros disse:


> E o recorde do mês de Agosto foi ? ou ainda esperam atingir os 50ºC ?



O recorde, de 47,3ºC, acho impossível que seja atingido. Que saiba ainda nenhuma estação oficial chegou sequer aos 40ºC...


----------



## N_Fig (17 Ago 2009 às 14:37)

*Dave* disse:


> Este mês não sei, mas noutros anos já chegaram aos 47,4ºC, como é o exemplo da Amareleja em 1 de Agosto de 2003.



Não foram 47,4ºC, mas 47,3ºC. Mas este ainda nem sequer chegou aos 40ºC...


----------



## Skizzo (17 Ago 2009 às 14:41)

N_Fig disse:


> Não foram 47,4ºC, mas 47,3ºC. Mas este ainda nem sequer chegou aos 40ºC...



Nao, foi 47,4ºC


----------



## *Dave* (17 Ago 2009 às 14:41)

N_Fig disse:


> Não foram 47,4ºC, mas 47,3ºC. Mas este ainda nem sequer chegou aos 40ºC...



Caro N Fig, eu acabei por eliminar o post pois tratou-se de um mal entendido.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (17 Ago 2009 às 14:52)

N_Fig disse:


> O recorde, de 47,3ºC, acho impossível que seja atingido. Que saiba ainda nenhuma estação oficial chegou sequer aos 40ºC...



Amareleja e Alvega já tocaram nos 40 ºC de novo, Alvega até com algum destaque.

O record na Amareleja é de 47,4 ºC.


----------



## N_Fig (17 Ago 2009 às 20:08)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Amareleja e Alvega já tocaram nos 40 ºC de novo, Alvega até com algum destaque.
> 
> O record na Amareleja é de 47,4 ºC.



No relatório de 2003 do IM diz que foi 47,3ºC...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (17 Ago 2009 às 20:28)

N_Fig disse:


> No relatório de 2003 do IM diz que foi 47,3ºC...



Então será um erro do IM. 
Alguma destas publicações estará errada.


----------



## João Soares (17 Ago 2009 às 20:42)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Então será um erro do IM.
> Alguma destas publicações estará errada.



Ainda há pouco tempo a Amareleja tinha como record de Portugal 47,3ºC. Não sei bem o porquê mas o IM acrescentou +0,1ºC ao record.


----------



## Skizzo (23 Ago 2009 às 14:57)

o intervalo 41-42 ja foi atingido.


----------



## AnDré (31 Ago 2009 às 20:58)

Ontem, 7 EMA's ultrapassaram a barreira dos 40ºC: Alvalade, Alvega, Amareleja, Avis, Elvas, Portel e Tomar.
As EMAs da Anadia e Lousã estiveram a 1 ou 2 décimas de lá chegar.

Não sei se Alvega e/ou a Amareleja não teram tocado dos 42,0ºC.










Ainda a estação de Tomar:


----------



## Daniel Vilão (31 Ago 2009 às 21:11)

AnDré disse:


> Ontem, 7 EMA's ultrapassaram a barreira dos 40ºC: Alvalade, Alvega, Amareleja, Avis, Elvas, Portel e Tomar.



E ainda Santarém e Coruche.


----------



## Kispo (31 Ago 2009 às 22:52)

houve 3 dias com temperatura superior a 40ºC em Agosto. o meu secalhar sempre foi secalhar


----------



## AnDré (31 Ago 2009 às 23:10)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> E ainda Santarém e Coruche.



Obrigado Daniel.
Assim sendo, não foram 7, mas 9 EMAs que ultrapassaram ontem a barreira dos 40ºC.

E Rio Maior também lá andou quase.




Kispo disse:


> houve 3 dias com temperatura superior a 40ºC em Agosto. o meu secalhar sempre foi secalhar



Alvega atingiu também os 40ºC nos dias 12 e 14 de Agosto.
A Amareleja também no dia 14 de Agosto.


----------



## N_Fig (31 Ago 2009 às 23:22)

Estive a ver os históricos hora a hora quer na Amareleja e em Alvega e a olho não me parece que tenha chegado aos 42ºC.


----------



## AnDré (31 Ago 2009 às 23:34)

N_Fig disse:


> Estive a ver os históricos hora a hora quer na Amareleja e em Alvega e a olho não me parece que tenha chegado aos 42ºC.



Quando queremos ver os extremos do dia, devemos vê-lo nos registos diários e não nos históricos de hora a hora.

Os históricos de hora a hora, mostram-nos a temperatura média nos últimos 10 minutos antes da hora.
Se a máxima ocorrer, por exemplo às 16h13, esse valor nunca aparecerá nos registos horários, mas nos registos diários.

Exemplo:

Ontem a máxima em Lisboa (G.Coutinho), foi 36,5ºC.





No entanto, pelos registos horários, ninguém diria que tinha chegado aos 36ºC.






Em cima foram apresentado os extremos diários registados em Alvega e na Amareleja.
Como disse não dá para perceber se tocou nos 42,0ºC. Mas se não tocou, andou muito lá perto.


----------



## Kispo (1 Set 2009 às 00:16)

o gráfico da amareleja não dá a entender k tenha chegado aos 40ºc no dia 14 pelo menos olhando para o ponto central imaginario do quadrado nao me parece 
Quando falei nos 3 dias com T superior a 40ºC no mês de Agosto baseei-me apenas nos dados da Amareleja. my bad 



AnDré disse:


> Alvega atingiu também os 40ºC nos dias 12 e 14 de Agosto.
> A Amareleja também no dia 14 de Agosto.


----------



## N_Fig (1 Set 2009 às 00:26)

AnDré disse:


> Quando queremos ver os extremos do dia, devemos vê-lo nos registos diários e não nos históricos de hora a hora.
> 
> Os históricos de hora a hora, mostram-nos a temperatura média nos últimos 10 minutos antes da hora.
> Se a máxima ocorrer, por exemplo às 16h13, esse valor nunca aparecerá nos registos horários, mas nos registos diários.
> ...



Eu sei isso, mas no diário não me parecia que tivesse passados dos 41,5ºC. Talvez o meu comentário de que tenha visto os horários (que realmente fiz tenha sido um pouco desprpositado (a tempertura mais alta que aparece nos horários é de cerca 40,1ºC...).


----------



## Daniel Vilão (1 Set 2009 às 00:29)

Kispo disse:


> o gráfico da amareleja não dá a entender k tenha chegado aos 40ºc no dia 14 pelo menos olhando para o ponto central imaginario do quadrado nao me parece



Nota-se claramente que passou, cerca de 0,3 ºC, repara no centro do quadrado e na linha horizontal dos 40 ºC.


----------



## Vince (4 Set 2009 às 19:07)

A temperatura máxima oficial foi de 41,6ºC na Amareleja no dia 31 de Agosto. 





http://www.meteo.pt/opencms/pt/oclima/relatorios/



*Acertaram na sondagem (2º escalão mais votado com 20.45% dos votos):*
Bgc, Dan, David sf, Gilmet, meteo, MSantos, Rog, thunderboy, Veterano


----------



## MSantos (4 Set 2009 às 19:26)

> Acertaram na sondagem (2º escalão mais votado com 20.45% dos votos):
> Bgc, Dan, David sf, Gilmet, meteo, MSantos, Rog, thunderboy, Veterano



Acertei É rarissimo eu acertar


----------



## Thomar (4 Set 2009 às 19:51)

Vince disse:


> A temperatura máxima oficial foi de 41,6ºC na Amareleja no dia 31 de Agosto.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Este relatório do IM tem um erro, a temperatura máxima em Tomar deu-se no dia 30 e não no dia 22, onde não foi além dos 35ºC.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (4 Set 2009 às 20:08)

Thomar disse:


> Este relatório do IM tem um erro, a temperatura máxima em Tomar deu-se no dia 30 e não no dia 22, *onde não foi além dos 35ºC*.



Tomar/Valdonas foi de facto aos 41,1 ºC. 

Aliás, o nosso colega lsalvador, que tem a estação MeteoTomar instalada a 1200m da estação do IM, registou 42,1 ºC no dia mais quente.


----------

